# U.S. Botanic Garden Production Facility



## Shrike (May 25, 2012)

Once a year, the United States Botanic Garden opens up their plant production and support facility to the public.  The facility is the largest greenhouse complex supporting a public garden in the United States and consists of 85,000 square feet divided into 34 greenhouse bays and 16 environmental zones.  This past March I had the opportunity to check it out.  I wish I knew the scientific names for more of these specimens, but alas, I'm not a botanist.


Alluaudia procera




Euphorbia tirucalli, The latex produced by this plant is highly toxic


A very cool species of Agave






If anybody can identify the above species, have at it


Unknown species of Euphorbia


Unknown species of Euphorbia


A nice looking Crassula


Euphorbia aeruginosa


Anybody know what this is?
















Tillandsia?




Cork bark was used to mount many of the orchids
































the above pictures are various species of orchid.  They had an entire greenhouse devoted to them.  Very cool.


----------



## pa3k_87 (May 26, 2012)

Awesome shots! I think that purplish succulent you want us to identify is an Echeveria. Just not sure what specie though. Other one that kinda looks like an aloe with bands is a Haworthia. Again not so sure bout what specie. Love the pictures of the orchids too. The blue one and the one after that I think is a Vanda, the blood-red one is a Catleya, the 6th and the 7th orchids before the last picture are Phalaenopsis, and the 2nd to the last one I think is Vanilla planifolia. Also for the Tillandsia, its Tillandsia bulbosa.


----------



## Shrike (May 27, 2012)

pa3k_87 said:


> Awesome shots! I think that purplish succulent you want us to identify is an Echeveria. Just not sure what specie though. Other one that kinda looks like an aloe with bands is a Haworthia. Again not so sure bout what specie. Love the pictures of the orchids too. The blue one and the one after that I think is a Vanda, the blood-red one is a Catleya, the 6th and the 7th orchids before the last picture are Phalaenopsis, and the 2nd to the last one I think is Vanilla planifolia. Also for the Tillandsia, its Tillandsia bulbosa.


Thanks for the IDs!  The orchid greenhouse was incredible.  It's easy to see why people obsess over them...kind of like tarantulas I guess.


----------

